# is the 2012 nissan maxima in metallic slate a guys color?



## dancodered94 (Feb 3, 2013)

i bought a 2012 new maxima and payment hasnt gone through yet so i will be getting it soon, now im 18 and a guy and would you consider the metallic slate a guys color?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For me, it's just anothe shade of gray. I would say it's gender-neutral.


----------

